# Need Help!



## z9kd3d9 (Jul 17, 2006)

A few days ago I posted this request in my thread in the New Members section. Later on I came to the conclusion that posting it there may not have been the best place to do so. Hopefully you'll forgive my confusion!  

At any rate, I was wondering if any of you would have some ideas about where I might obtain a complete set of:

1) JS Bach's cantatas, and,

2) GF Handel's "Chandos Anthems"

Also, I'm wondering if any of you have had any experience with the Musical Heritage Society. I see ads for it in various places--and it would appear to be a beneficial club for classical music lovers--but I was wondering if any of you has a had any dealings with them. Advantages? Disadvantages? Are there any other mail order clubs that any of you would recommend either in addition to or instead of it?

Thanks in advance for any help that you might be able to offer!


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Cantatas...seem's there's a complete set with good pedigree...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Comple...2113457?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1181256342&sr=1-2

Bit of a chore, though, going through checking the CDs are all ok.

Not sure about the Handel. Have you tried google?

Also not sure about music/CD clubs. Best to see what they offer at what price to decide. Sometimes it can be repertoire, like the Granville Bantock and Delius Societies.


----------



## Rod Corkin (Jun 1, 2007)

z9kd3d9 said:


> 2) GF Handel's "Chandos Anthems"


As is usual with most of Handel other than Messiah, there is only one complete set of the Chandos Anthems, miracle music i call these, a feast full of gems. Search for Harry Cristophers and the Sixteen Choir orchestra, Chandos label. Buy with confidence...


----------

